# Just Joined From Canada



## Dulcet Jones (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi All; I look forward to reading and sharing info here, looks like fun.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

it IS fun! Welcome!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Dulcet


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## Magic13 (Dec 20, 2012)

A 
Welcome!!!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Hi and Welcome to HF! Kind of nice having neighbors from up north there joining in!


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

Welcome!,what a fabulous place it is in here!


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and Welcome.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!!


----------



## bayouwitch (Aug 23, 2013)

*Welcome*

:zombie:Welcome!


----------



## Mazz (Jun 24, 2007)

Welcome to the madness. May your stay be eternal.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Nrthrnstr (Jul 23, 2013)

Another Canadian! Yayyy!!  Where abouts are ya? Greg and I are in Barrie, Ontario!


----------

